# Nagios check_nrpe missing

## stiwi

i have installed the latest nagios-plugins

```

[I] net-analyzer/nagios-plugins

     Available versions:  1.4.11 ~1.4.11-r1 ~1.4.11-r102 ~1.4.12 (~)1.4.12-r101 {ipv6 ldap mysql nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh postgres radius samba snmp ssl ups}

     Installed versions:  1.4.12-r101(21:40:07 10/15/08)(ipv6 ssl -ldap -mysql -nagios-dns -nagios-game -nagios-ntp -nagios-ping -nagios-ssh -postgres -radius -samba -snmp -ups)

     Homepage:            http://www.nagios.org/

     Description:         Nagios 1.4.12 plugins - Pack of plugins to make Nagios work properly

```

but in the plugin direktory is no nagios_nrpe. where can i find it ?

```

check_apt     check_cluster   check_dummy     check_http          check_ifstatus  check_load   check_mrtgtraf  check_nt        check_nwstat  check_pop    check_sensors  check_ssh    check_time   check_wave  utils.pm check_breeze  check_dhcp      check_file_age  check_icmp          check_imap      check_log    check_nagios    check_ntp       check_oracle  check_procs  check_simap    check_ssmtp  check_udp    contrib     utils.sh check_by_ssh  check_disk      check_flexlm    check_ide_smart     check_ircd      check_mailq  check_nntp      check_ntp_peer  check_overcr  check_real   check_smtp     check_swap   check_ups    negate check_clamd   check_disk_smb  check_ftp       check_ifoperstatus  check_jabber    check_mrtg   check_nntps     check_ntp_time  check_ping    check_rpc    check_spop     check_tcp    check_users  urlize

```

----------

## massimo

 *stiwi wrote:*   

> i have installed the latest nagios-plugins
> 
> ```
> 
> [I] net-analyzer/nagios-plugins
> ...

 

emerge net-analyzer/nagios-nrpe

----------

## stiwi

 *massimo wrote:*   

>  *stiwi wrote:*   i have installed the latest nagios-plugins
> 
> ```
> 
> [I] net-analyzer/nagios-plugins
> ...

 

i have done it an my client, but in the ebuild is only the nrpe client, no plugin.

----------

## stiwi

 *massimo wrote:*   

>  *stiwi wrote:*   i have installed the latest nagios-plugins
> 
> ```
> 
> [I] net-analyzer/nagios-plugins
> ...

 

oh, sorry. there is it. but in the wrong folder:

/usr/nagios/libexec/check_nrpe

nagios plugins are under:

/usr/lib/nagios/plugins

thanks

----------

